# tendertones and dazzleglass haul



## marciehelene (May 31, 2008)

i plan on picking up hush, hush, pucker, hot n' saucy and maybe e-z baby next time i get paid. hopefully they'll still be available. =( i know not a lot of people are a fan, but i absolutely *LOVEEEE* these!

i posted swatches of these products on my lips over in product swatches.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 31, 2008)

I WANT your Tendertones!  Enjoy!


----------



## nunu (May 31, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## marciehelene (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I WANT your Tendertones!  Enjoy!_

 
god they're so great. i sniff them...then i make my boyfriend sniff them...then i sniff them some more. 

i got tender baby and warm smile last year. they were so wonderful that i went through my backups as well!


----------



## marciehelene (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_great haul!_

 
Thank you! =)


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice haul!  I think I am going to have to try some of these tendertones.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 1, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 1, 2008)

nice haul


----------



## nikki (Jun 1, 2008)

Great stuff!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 1, 2008)

Those look so pretty!!  I definately have to check them out when I get the chance!!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Shepherdess (Jun 1, 2008)

Honey bear looks gorgeous! Nice haul


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 1, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 1, 2008)

Great haul! I love sweet tooth!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 1, 2008)

Just wanted to say I recently read your thread and thanks to you, I purchased a new Tendertone and the Steppin Out dazzleglass...thanks so much for posting this!!!


----------



## vcanady (Jun 2, 2008)

Great haul!! I'm newly obsessed with Tendertones, they are just so amazing!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 2, 2008)

Great stuff! I love the Tendertones as well.  You MUST get Hush Hush.  I bought it last year when they were out and it's by far my favorite!!


----------



## Ciani (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice haul!! I need to buy some dazzleglass for my new collection since I don't any lipsticks and only one HIP lip gloss that I've had for a while now.


----------



## marciehelene (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Just wanted to say I recently read your thread and thanks to you, I purchased a new Tendertone and the Steppin Out dazzleglass...thanks so much for posting this!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aww well i hope you're enjoying them as much as i am!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for posting.  "Sweet Tooth" and "Take A Hint" look edible.


----------



## marciehelene (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_Nice haul!! I need to buy some dazzleglass for my new collection since I don't any lipsticks and only one HIP lip gloss that I've had for a while now._

 
i wasn't originally interested in dazzleglass but i was _suckkkked_ right in! haha


----------



## marciehelene (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Nice haul! I think I am going to have to try some of these tendertones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

yes, you must!


----------



## marciehelene (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Enjoy!_

 
oh i am!


----------



## marciehelene (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank youuu!


----------



## marciehelene (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nikki* 

 
_Great stuff!!_

 
it sure is!


----------



## marciehelene (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_Those look so pretty!! I definately have to check them out when I get the chance!! Enjoy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i absolutely love them. i had to buy a couple back ups last year. i plan on doing the same this year. they're my daily go to thing. =)


----------



## marciehelene (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shepherdess* 

 
_Honey bear looks gorgeous! Nice haul_

 
honey bare i've been wearing this most. i love it.


----------



## marciehelene (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlossyAbby* 

 
_great haul!_

 
thank you!


----------



## marciehelene (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluffyew769769* 

 
_Great haul! I love sweet tooth!_

 
i do too! honey bare and sweet tooth are my fav. =)


----------



## marciehelene (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vcanady* 

 
_Great haul!! I'm newly obsessed with Tendertones, they are just so amazing!_

 
they're my absolute fav. i loveeeee them. i've been ranting about them to all my friend since they first came out last year. luckily these came out bc my back ups are almost gone. i was hoping they would repromote tender baby but oh welll. =(


----------



## marciehelene (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Great stuff! I love the Tendertones as well. You MUST get Hush Hush. I bought it last year when they were out and it's by far my favorite!!_

 
i think i'm going to pick it up soon. my birthday is the 14th and i know my boyfriend is going to get me a gift care for mac. i kinda want to get back ups of honey bare and sweet tooth is well. i know i'll use them so it doesn't seem like a waste to me!

last year i bought tender baby and warm smile. even bought back ups. back ups are almost gone. =( but now i have new lovesss <3


----------



## Susanne (Jun 5, 2008)

Great products!


----------



## marciehelene (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Thanks for posting. "Sweet Tooth" and "Take A Hint" look edible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh they're very delish hahaha


----------



## marciehelene (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Great products!_

 
thank you!


----------



## jaclynashley (Jun 5, 2008)

I love Steppin' Out !
I wish it wasn't LE . ):


----------

